# Alice stoppt kooperation mit Vanessa Hessler mit sofortiger Wirkung



## SabberSucre (1 Nov. 2011)

*Ihre Liaison mit einem Sohn des getöteten libyschen Diktators Gaddafi kostet Alice-Werbefee Vanessa Hessler den Job: Die Deutschlandzentrale von Telefónica stoppt „mit sofortiger Wirkung“ die Zusammenarbeit.*

Die Karriere des 23-jährigen italo-amerikanischen Models als Testimonial der DSL-Marke Alice ist beendet. Nach den bizarren Liebesgeständnissen von Vanessa Hessler für den getöteten Gaddafi-Sohn Mutassim el Gaddafi zieht Mutterkonzern Telefónica Germany nun die Konsequenzen: „Mit sofortiger Wirkung stoppen wir die Kooperation mit Vanessa Hessler als unserer Werbefigur“, erklärt das Management gegenüber FOCUS Online.

Gefährliche Liebschaft der Werbeträgerin
Auslöser der Trennung ist ein Interview der Werbeschönheit mit dem italienischen Blatt „Diva e Donna“. Darin hatte sie eine vierjährige „leidenschaftliche“ Beziehung zu Diktatorensohn Mutassim el Gaddafi eingeräumt und ihre Sympathie für dessen Clan bekundet: „Seine Familie, seine Brüder sind nicht so, wie sie immer dargestellt werden“, zitierte sie die Zeitung. „Das sind ganz normale Menschen.“ Das libysche Volk sei ihr weder besonders arm noch fanatisch vorgekommen. „Man muss nicht alles glauben, was so gesagt wird“, erklärte sie gegenüber Diva e Donna.

Diese Aussage rief die Deutschland-Zentrale in München auf den Plan: „Es handelt sich um eine private Äußerung von Frau Hessler, die in keiner Weise die Auffassung von Telefónica Germany widerspiegelt“, versicherte Sprecher Albert Fetsch vergangenen Freitag in einer ersten Reaktion. Gleichzeitig bat das Unternehmen das Management des Models um ein Statement, in dem sie sich von diesen Äußerungen distanzierte. Denn die im Interview zitierten Stellungnahmen stünden „in Widerspruch zu den Unternehmenswerten“, heißt es in München. Mitarbeiter und Kunden hätten dafür kein Verständnis.
Abschied von der Marke Alice Offenbar hat Vanessa Hessler die Forderung aus Sicht von Telefónica Germany nicht erfüllt. Das Ende der Zusammenarbeit mit der Werbe-Ikone bedeutet aber nicht das sofortige Aus für die Marke Alice. Der Konzern verfolge schon seit längerem die Strategie seine Produkte schrittweise in die Marke O2 zu überführen, erläutert der Sprecher das Vorgehen. „ Im ersten Quartal 2012 werden alle Alice-Produkte unter dem Dach der Marke O2 geführt werden “, kündigt Fetsch gegenüber FOCUS Online an


----------



## Celebbo (1 Nov. 2011)

Das nenne ich mal ein Bauernopfer! Das wäre überall ein Fall für das Arbeitsgericht. Wieso darf eine Frau nicht ihre private Meinung äußern, auch wenn diese nicht mit der Mehrheit einhergeht. Frau Hessler hat für sich und nicht für Alice gesprochen.
Komisch nur, dass jahrelang der Gaddhafi-Klan dem Westen nur allzu gelegen kam...

Kunden haben dafür kein Verständnis? Jetzt wo eine derartige Traumfrau ihren Job erfüllt hat, und unzählige Kunden zu Alice geholt hat? Nein ich habe dafür kein Verständnis, weil wir in einem Land leben, wo Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Daher werde ich mir einen neuen Anbieter suchen. Der Service lässt sowieso stark zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Nov. 2011)

In Deutschland gab es nie echte Meinungsfreiheit, die gibt es aktuell nicht und die wird es wohl auch nie geben!


----------



## tommie3 (2 Nov. 2011)

Was ne heuchelei!


----------



## Punisher (2 Nov. 2011)

Celebbo schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal ein Bauernopfer! Das wäre überall ein Fall für das Arbeitsgericht. Wieso darf eine Frau nicht ihre private Meinung äußern, auch wenn diese nicht mit der Mehrheit einhergeht. Frau Hessler hat für sich und nicht für Alice gesprochen.



Tilo Sarrazin hat auch nur SEINE Meinung kundgetan


----------



## itsjustme (2 Nov. 2011)

Ganz normale Menschen, laß mal sehen.. also sie gehen kurz vor 8 noch zum Aldi, einkaufen, rufen im Folterkeller an, lassen noch schnell 200 ihrer eigenen Leute umbringen, besorgen für 4,5 Milliarden Euro Knabberzeug und setzen sich dann vor den Fernseher und weisen die Bombardierung der Aufständischen an. 

Nun, im Vergleich zu den Leuten aus der Werbebranche SIND die Gaddafis wohl recht normal. Allerdings ist die Aufregung über dieses PR-Desaster nachvollziehbar... und sicher gibts ne Klausel im Vertrag, wogegen Frau Hessler nicht ankommt. Heuchlerisch allzumal, da die Firma Telemit ein Joint Venture unseres BND und des Libyschen Geheimdienstes war... mehr als 20 Jahre Waffen über Libyen in Krisenherde verschiffte, weit an deutschen und internationalen Gesetzen vorbei. 
Insofern ist das, was Frau Hessler sich geleistet hat zwar nicht sonderlich golden, aber weißgott vergleichsweise keinerlei Problem.


----------



## Franky70 (2 Nov. 2011)

Who the fuck is Alice? 
Diese selbstgerechten Heuchler (aus der Bibel auch als "Pharisäer" bekannt). 
Sie war verliebt, Liebe macht blind und dumm - kein Grund für eine Hexenjagd.


----------



## Celebbo (2 Nov. 2011)

Ok, hab ne neue Theorie. Dieses Interview war doch lediglich in irgendeinem unbedeutendem italienischen Klatschblatt. Niemand hätte sich dafür interessiert, wenn Alice nicht so ein Trara darum gemacht hätten. Das Risiko Kunden zu verlieren ist so größer. Warum also das ganze?

Vanessa Hessler ist ohne Frage eine Augenweide und prägt mittlerweile das Bild von Alice seit über 5 Jahren. Irgendwann wird aber auch dieses Model Opfer der Zeit, und da ist es gut rechtzeitig für einen Wechsel zu sorgen. Um das ganze noch spektakulärer zu machen, zieht nun Alice dieses Interview als Vorwand mittels einem enormen durch die Presse verursachtem Marketing, um bald ihr neues Model zu präsentieren.

Ist zwar nur eine Theorie, aber ich finde sie nicht abwägig.


----------

